# Electrowinning Unit Recommendations?



## Ferrell (Feb 5, 2012)

We're shopping for a (preferably) used, good condition electrowinning unit. It would be great if it's set up with chambers for gold, silver and platinum, but if it's only gold to start with, that's ok, too. 

Anyone have recommendations on where to look? I've tried Googling it with little results so far. We're also going to be needing an inexpensive, basic smelting oven. Don't care what it looks like as long as it works. 

Any help appreciated, or let me know if you have either to sell. Thanks!


----------



## 4metals (Feb 7, 2012)

Try Randy Epner

http://www.preciousmetals-pmpc.com/gold-bug/


----------



## Ferrell (Feb 7, 2012)

4metals said:


> Try Randy Epner
> 
> http://www.preciousmetals-pmpc.com/gold-bug/




Cool! I just checked it out and looks very promising, but I didn't see any indication of price. Any idea what the unit sells for?


----------



## 4metals (Feb 7, 2012)

I know that years ago elecrto-platers made similar units with wire gauze like this; http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/2679/=g5h40e
the gauze is a great cathode which is easily melted and parted.


----------



## Rogerwirecable (Feb 7, 2012)

The price of the Gold Bug system complete and turn-key is $ 2947.00. 

Randy Epner
On Tue, Feb 7, 2012 at 7:37 PM, Roger Underwood <[email protected]> wrote:
What is the cost of this unit/


----------



## Ferrell (Feb 7, 2012)

Rogerwirecable said:


> The price of the Gold Bug system complete and turn-key is $ 2947.00.
> 
> Randy Epner
> On Tue, Feb 7, 2012 at 7:37 PM, Roger Underwood <[email protected]> wrote:
> What is the cost of this unit/




Cool, thanks!


----------

